# Sata 2 zu Sata 3 kein Unterschied, jetzt SSD?



## Astra.opc (25. Januar 2011)

Habe via sata 2 onbaord controller ne WD Caviar Black 640GB 32MB Cache als Systemplatte gehabt.

Mit meinem neuen Board, das Sabertooth X58 und nem SATA 3 Controller hab ich mir wesentlich bessere Werte versprochen. Also: WC Caviar Black 1TB Sata3 64MB Cache.

Laut HD Tune, bringt mir das beim 8MB Benchmark Nichtmal 3MB/sec unterschied im Durchschnitt... (97MB/s Sata3, 94MB/s Sata2)....

ziemlich ernüchternd...

Jetzt ist halt die Frage.... lieber ne OCZ Agility 2 für 200€  kaufen, oder für 58€ noch mal die selbe SATA3 Platte und dann Raid 0...


By the Way, kann ich eigentlich 2 Festplatten a 1TB ins Raid 0 hängen, und noch ne 3. mit dem dann entstandenen Raid Verbund spiegeln lassen?


----------



## NCphalon (25. Januar 2011)

S-ATA II packt theoretisch 375MB/s, S-ATA III 750MB/s, deine Platte vllt 100MB/s. S-ATA II geschweige denn III bekommste nur mit SSDs ausgelastet. Selbst S-ATA I is noch schnell genug für fast jede mechanische Festplatte.


----------



## Astra.opc (25. Januar 2011)

ändert sich die sachlage im raid?


----------



## Professor Frink (25. Januar 2011)

Nope nicht wirklich.Wenn du nen merkbaren Unterschied haben willst führt kein Weg an einer SSD vorbei.


----------



## Schleifer (25. Januar 2011)

nein
im raid stehen beiden platten jeweils die SATA geschwindigkeiten zu verfügung. somit zieht man da us sata3 auch keinen vorteil


----------



## NCphalon (25. Januar 2011)

Vor allem haste bei Raid auch nur eine Platte pro Kabel, da merkste S-ATA II oder III immer noch net.

EDIT: Schleifer war schneller


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (25. Januar 2011)

Und auch von der PErformance ist eine SSD deutlich lohnender als nen RAID 0, wobei du da dann halt nur ne sys platte hast, aber nen datengrab haste ja jetzt auch schon.


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2011)

Sata 3 lohnt sich in 99% der fällen noch nicht mal für aktuelle SSD platten, 
daher für HDD um so mehr "oversized". 

Wenn du willst, dass es dich wirklich vom hocker haut mußt dir ne ssd kaufen.
Eine ab 100€ tuts auch schon dicke. Mehr infos in meinem ausgibigen SSD Thread.

Link in meiner Signatur. MFG


----------



## Astra.opc (25. Januar 2011)

hab von dem RevoDrive gehört. das soll ja grob doppelt so schnell sein wie ne normale ssd, und kostet als 120GB nur 260€.... 60€ mehr als die OCZ.... für doppelte geschwindigkeit ?! isses das nicht wert ?!


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2011)

wenn dein name Programm ist, 
lass mich das mit der Revo so erklären...

Sie ist ein Papiertiger! Hat zwar tatsächlich beinahe die doppelte endgeschwindigkeit
aber Windows und co ist immer nur "stadtverkehr"

jetzt sagst du mir, was bringt dir "topspeed" wenn du immer nur stadtverkehr fährst?!
Richtig , gar nix ! ^^ und so ist es auch mit der Revo vs. "normale" ssd
noch paar worte hierzu findest du hier


----------



## Astra.opc (25. Januar 2011)

ok das hat mir aufschluss gebracht, danke.... macht es sinn 2 ssd's ins raid 0 zu hängen ?!


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2011)

ne bringt auch nichts, weil das nur den eigentlich absolut unwichtigen Topspeed erhöht, 
den man bei einer OS Platte eh nicht nutzten kann.

btw, eine revo ist nichts anderes als ein RAID0 aus zwei kleinen OCZ Vertex 2 platten!^^

DAher ganz klar meine Empfehlung, finger weg von der REvo, finger weg von nem SSD raid.
Bringt im Alltag absolut keine Vorteile! Eine einzelne SSD fühlt sich schon wie nen Porsche
911 Turbo an (im vergleich HDD = VW Polo) und reicht mehr als dicke.


----------



## Schleifer (25. Januar 2011)

denk bei den SSDs auch an folgendes - eigentlich logisches: Es gibt immer zwei Seiten.

Von SSDs auf eine andere Platte/USB/CD-Laufwerk usw. bremst der Empfänger die SSD aus, sprich die hohe Leseleistung hilft dir gar nichts.
Umgekehrt ist es ebenso, sodass dir die hohe Schreibrate auch nichts bringt.

Der Speed hilft dir also nur, wenn du installierte Programme auf der SSD startest oder ggf. Daten auf einer SSD kopierst. Insofern sind die Speedwerte realtiv zu sehen


----------



## roheed (25. Januar 2011)

> Von SSDs auf eine andere Platte/USB/CD-Laufwerk usw. bremst der Empfänger die SSD aus, sprich die hohe Leseleistung hilft dir gar nichts.
> Umgekehrt ist es ebenso, sodass dir die hohe Schreibrate auch nichts bringt.


Was sich ja wunderbar mit meiner "Topspeed = Autobahn" Theorie deckt^^
Bei einer SSD als Systemplatte kommt es meiner meinung nach in erster
Linie darauf an, wie schnell sie auf "50 km/h" beschleunigen kann da man nur im Stadtverkehr unterwegs ist.
Und das ist bei einer SSD, der Revo und oder RAID0 Konfig ca. 1 sekunde.
HDD würde im vergleich mehr als 10s brauchen. Ist hier natürlich ein sehr abstrakter
versuch das ganze thema zu erklären. Aber kommt der sache doch schon sehr nahe.

Wie auch immer, sind die seq. angaben der Hersteller durchweg eigentlich recht fürn ar***


----------



## Schleifer (25. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> Was sich ja wunderbar mit meiner "Topspeed = Autobahn" Theorie deckt^^
> Bei einer SSD als Systemplatte kommt es meiner meinung nach in erster
> Linie darauf an, wie schnell sie auf "50 km/h" beschleunigen kann da man nur im Stadtverkehr unterwegs ist.



so isses


----------



## Astra.opc (25. Januar 2011)

ok, das prinzip hab ich verstanden.... nur hat die ganze sache noch immer nen recht hohen Preis  120GB sollten es schon mind. sein.....

welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Klar jeder hat seine Vorlieben.. hab jetzt mit der ocz agility 2 geliebäugelt


----------



## Schleifer (26. Januar 2011)

ocz vertex 2
ocz agility 2
corsair force
super talent teradrive
Crucial c300

bei den Platten machst du nichts falsch, bis auf die Crucial haben alle den Sandforce 1200 Controller und unterscheiden sich daher minimal.


----------

